# custom fish pendants for sale



## julia908 (Oct 24, 2014)

I made this pendant awhile back. It is a goldfish pendant, but I can easily make bettas or other kinds of fish. They are $25 each.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

thats so cute! ill have to save up some money and get one of my favorite bettas (i know i shouldnt have favorites..but i do lol!


----------



## julia908 (Oct 24, 2014)

thank you!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

you are welcome I wish I was crafty like that! lol


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Those are beautiful! I wish that I had the funds to buy one!


----------



## julia908 (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm going to reduce the price to $15 each.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Those are awesome!


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I might want one of InfraRed, do you have any examples of bettas?


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

I would love to see a betta one as well!


----------



## LooneyRavenclaw (Oct 12, 2014)

It looks amazing! And I agree do you have a betta example you can post?


----------



## julia908 (Oct 24, 2014)

here are examples of betta fish


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Those are adorable!


----------

